# Pay close attention to what China is doing in Hong Kong right now.



## MarathonMike (Aug 6, 2019)

If you need proof as to how this regime operates, just take a look at the "Extradition Bill" being pushed by the Chinese puppet Carrie Lam. She claims the bill is "dead" but she is playing games and has not officially withdrawn it. Chinese troops are now in Hong Kong and things could get very ugly there. China wants to extend it's reach into Hong Kong and the people there know full well what that means. That is why they are risking their lives and protesting for months. If the bill passes, then people will start disappearing in the night, spirited away to Chinese work camps never to be seen again.

All the previous American Presidents were afraid to poke the bear and they have allowed the bear to grow very strong. President Trump is taking them on and needs the support of the country and other G20 nations, not constant criticism. Just open your eyes and see China for what it is.

2019 Hong Kong extradition bill - Wikipedia


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 6, 2019)

MarathonMike said:


> If you need proof as to how this regime operates, just take a look at the "Extradition Bill" being pushed by the Chinese puppet Carrie Lam. She claims the bill is "dead" but she is playing games and has not officially withdrawn it. Chinese troops are now in Hong Kong and things could get very ugly there. China wants to extend it's reach into Hong Kong and the people there know full well what that means. That is why they are risking their lives and protesting for months. If the bill passes, then people will start disappearing in the night, spirited away to Chinese work camps never to be seen again.
> 
> All the previous American Presidents were afraid to poke the bear and they have allowed the bear to grow very strong. President Trump is taking them on and needs the support of the country and other G20 nations, not constant criticism. Just open your eyes and see China for what it is.
> 
> 2019 Hong Kong extradition bill - Wikipedia



I have always said that Communism is a form of modern day slavery. We may have another Tinamen square in Hong Kong. And Chinese Communism is the worst form of government for people to live under on this Earth today.


----------



## Flash (Aug 6, 2019)

Our stupid Liberals are demanding that we give up our Constitutional rights but yet there are riots in other countries to get what our Liberals want to destroy.


----------



## theHawk (Aug 6, 2019)

Communist China likes to crack skulls when it comes to dissent.


It’s no wonder the left loves China and wants to let them roll over the US in trade deals.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 6, 2019)

This could be bad news.  We might end up with mobs of Chinese from Hong Kong filing for asylum while we still haven't kicked the Hispanics out yet.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > If you need proof as to how this regime operates, just take a look at the "Extradition Bill" being pushed by the Chinese puppet Carrie Lam. She claims the bill is "dead" but she is playing games and has not officially withdrawn it. Chinese troops are now in Hong Kong and things could get very ugly there. China wants to extend it's reach into Hong Kong and the people there know full well what that means. That is why they are risking their lives and protesting for months. If the bill passes, then people will start disappearing in the night, spirited away to Chinese work camps never to be seen again.
> ...




How do you know?


----------



## Theowl32 (Aug 7, 2019)

Too bad most people in this country are so overly indoctrinated (including our military btw via professors at West Point etc) by left wing propaganda that anyone that resists the marxism are the enemy.

Remember this. To the left wing in this country, the real problem with the Vietnam War was our unmitigated gall to stop the spread of communism, or getting in the way of it's spread. The left guise all of that by chanting their claims of "peace." The left still hate that we stopped the entire Korean peninsula becoming communist. Propaganda like the movie MASH and then the subsequent television show. Alan Alda doing best groucho marx impression and the main theme that the pro American crowd were buffoons.

Anyway, this is what we are dealing with here, let alone there. The protesters will be seen as the villains here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...



He doesn’t. Hence he used the word “may”, meaning conjecture.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Aug 7, 2019)

Like I said living under a Communist Totalitarian  government , is  a form of modern day slavery. They don't allow you to demonstrate, they don't allow you to travel, there is no freedom of speech, ect.ect,.Chinese Communism is the worst form of government on this modern day Earth Today. They have no respect for human freedoms.


----------



## Issa (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> Our stupid Liberals are demanding that we give up our Constitutional rights but yet there are riots in other countries to get what our Liberals want to destroy.


Constitutional rights like NFL players, soccer players protesting and voicing their opinion just to be shit down by the dictator in chief that you support blindly? Hypocrisy.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2019)

Issa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Our stupid Liberals are demanding that we give up our Constitutional rights but yet there are riots in other countries to get what our Liberals want to destroy.
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

Nobody has advocated making it illegal for the assholes to be assholes.  We just want to boycott their entertainment and ridicule them.

You filthy ass Moon Bats want to actually curtail our Constitutional right to keep and bear arms, which is clearly protected under the Bill of Rights.  Go look it up.  It is almost at the top of the list of rights.  I shit you not.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> Like I said living under a Communist Totalitarian  government , is  a form of modern day slavery.....




How do you know? Have you ever?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Issa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Our stupid Liberals are demanding that we give up our Constitutional rights but yet there are riots in other countries to get what our Liberals want to destroy.
> ...



Which football or soccer players were arrested for exercising forms of speech?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...




There are two other sentences without the word "may." I know you don't believe the sentences exist, but they do.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2019)

What Fascism? 

The rioting offense carries a 10-year jail term, and a Baptist University Student Union president was detained on suspicion of carrying offensive weapons, after plain clothes police found 10 laser pointers. We can understand Baptist separationists, but these Rollers are just as nuts.

6 Aug 2019  Hong Kong Protesters Hold First Press Conference


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2019)

But this video takes the story back to the important date of 8 Feb 2018:


----------



## Issa (Aug 7, 2019)

Flash said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You drill duck in the 17th century and the wide wild west, please join the civilised world and stop killing each other. What's next ? Arming toddlers ?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Your question was to the sentence with the “may” in it. Nice try.


----------



## Issa (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Did they say arrested ? The one who suppose to promote free speech is encouraging clubs to prevent players from exercising their rights.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 7, 2019)

Issa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Our stupid Liberals are demanding that we give up our Constitutional rights but yet there are riots in other countries to get what our Liberals want to destroy.
> ...


Hey RETARD? Did anyone arrest them? Did anyone physical attack them? Were the police called on them? Does Trump have a bill before Congress to allow the US Government to ship them to concentration camps for slave labor?


----------



## Issa (Aug 7, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Issa said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


If he could he would have. He called for their censorship, he suggested that the hecklers in his rallies to be beaten, he asked owners of teams to fire the players as he called their moms bitches. You proud of that low life arent you ?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





You are incorrect - again.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 7, 2019)

Issa said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Issa said:
> ...







Maybe you don’t understand what “fee speech” means.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Apparently Tong-Kai admitted to murdering the girlfriend. The body that had been stuffed into a suitcase has not been found. The story is suspicious with opportunism, and the corpus delicti consists of an accusation of theft of her money.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 7, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



LOL you’re insane. Again.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 7, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Communist China likes to crack skulls when it comes to dissent.
> 
> 
> It’s no wonder the left loves China and wants to let them roll over the US in trade deals.


Biden is China's bitch...


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 7, 2019)

Issa said:


> Constitutional rights like NFL players, soccer players protesting and voicing their opinion just to be shit down by the dictator in chief that you support blindly? Hypocrisy.


Take a breath and calm down.


----------



## HenryBHough (Aug 7, 2019)

Funny.  Hong Kong folks wanting to be like America.

American liberals jonesing to be like Red China.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2019)

'In March 1990, in his opening address to the annual session of the National People's Congress, Prime Minister Li Peng reinforced China's message. "We should," he said, "enhance our vigilance against a small number of people with ulterior motives who use Hong Kong and Macao as a base of subversion against the central government and the socialist system." Although Li was only repeating what Chinese officials had been saying for months, it was a significant change from the tone of his keynoter speeches at previous congresses. Never before had menacing language like this been used in such addresses when referring to Hong Kong. So great was the outcry in the colony over Li's words that the congress deputies -- under orders from the leadership, of course -- amended his speech to add the supposedly reassuring words "the broad masses of compatriots in Hong Kong and Macao are patriotic." Few people in Hong Kong, however, derived much consolation from this description.

The British authorities in Hong Kong did not agree to China's requests to ban the Hong Kong Alliance. But they did try to pacify Beijing by declaring in October 1989 that they would not allow Hong Kong to become a base for subverting the Chinese government -- a statement that must have made it very difficult for China to take seriously Britain's objections to the provision against subversion of the Basic Law....These statements were part of Britain's attempts to defuse a potentially catastrophic dispute with China over the case of a Chinese swimmer who had defected to the United States via Hong Kong that month. The Chinese authorities accused the British of "conniving at" subversive activities in Hong Kong and for more than two weeks stopped allowing the colony to repatriate the dozens of Chinese illegal immigrants who try to sneak into the territory every day.'

Even though both sides backed down, the row underlined the seriousness with which China viewed Hong Kong's role as a haven for dissidents. Hitherto, Beijing had always stopped short of directly attacking Hong Kong in its efforts to secure British compliance. This time, however, it had effectively threatened to flood the territory with illegal immigrants in order to force Britain to stop helping dissidents. The popular theory that China would never "kill the goose that lays the golden egg" lost some credibility during the dispute. As one British diplomat put it to me at the time, "China's aim was to show that it has Hong Kong over a barrel, and not vice versa." '
(Miles J, The Legacy of Tiananmen, pp. 247-8)


----------



## badger2 (Aug 8, 2019)

Capitalism's confrontation with communism is referred to in a 1994 editorial:

'In May 1994, Wen Wei Po published a particularly strident editorial. "If some people attempt to change the system of socialism using the system of capitalism, they are bound to cause clashes and confrontation between Hong Kong and the mainland, which would spell disaster to Hong Kong," it said, stressing that Hong Kong should be an "economic city" rather than a political one. "The implication of Hong Kong's being an economic city is that it plays a positive role in the development of the Chinese economy. If Hong Kong becomes a political city and is used by some people as a base for changing the mainland's political system, the mainland will certainly consider responding to the act of one system interfering in an other."
....
The smuggling of dissidents into Hong Kong highlighted how difficult it has become for Beijing to enforce its political will in the distant south, where activists on the run have only to pay a few hundred dollars to tirad gangs to smuggle them into Hong Kong in high-speed boats. John Sham, a Hong Kong entrepreneur and former actor sympathetic with the dissidents, who has been accused by the Chinese of being one of the main organizers of "Operation Yellow Bird" as the "underground railway" is sometimes known, told a BBC reporter the triads "were ideologically sympathetic to the democratic movement" and that "it was certainly not because of the money" that they agreed to help out.'
(Miles J, op cit. pp. 249-50)


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 9, 2019)

This is no laughing matter.  America could be overrun by Hong Kongers seeking asylum in America.  We still haven't gotten rid of the Hispanic invaders at our southern border now.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 9, 2019)

Issa said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Our stupid Liberals are demanding that we give up our Constitutional rights but yet there are riots in other countries to get what our Liberals want to destroy.
> ...


You're have an hallucination.

Tell us when NFL and soccer players were shit (or shut) down for protesting against the United States.


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 9, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> > Like I said living under a Communist Totalitarian  government , is  a form of modern day slavery.....
> ...


I've never been burned to death, but I've seen it happen and I know it sucks.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

lennypartiv said:


> This is no laughing matter.  America could be overrun by Hong Kongers seeking asylum in America.  We still haven't gotten rid of the Hispanic invaders at our southern border now.





Didn’t think it through before posting, eh?


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 9, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > 52ndStreet said:
> ...





How exactly does it feel to be burned to death?


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 10, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Not good.


----------



## Unkotare (Aug 10, 2019)

MAGAman said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > MAGAman said:
> ...




I said "exactly."


----------



## badger2 (Aug 10, 2019)

1 hour ago.
Hong Kong police fire tear gas as protesters hit and run - Reuters
'....the economy, already buffeted by China's slowing economy and the U.S.-China trade war, was being undermined by the protests.'


----------



## MAGAman (Aug 11, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> MAGAman said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Ok. Terrible. 

Happy?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 11, 2019)

This seems to be the original thread.

China's worst fears: Hong Kong, Taiwan and any other democracy


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 11, 2019)

52ndStreet said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > If you need proof as to how this regime operates, just take a look at the "Extradition Bill" being pushed by the Chinese puppet Carrie Lam. She claims the bill is "dead" but she is playing games and has not officially withdrawn it. Chinese troops are now in Hong Kong and things could get very ugly there. China wants to extend it's reach into Hong Kong and the people there know full well what that means. That is why they are risking their lives and protesting for months. If the bill passes, then people will start disappearing in the night, spirited away to Chinese work camps never to be seen again.
> ...


*You have to remember China does not live up to any agreement that does not put them on top.   Side note is they import tons of gold and silver for about 22 years for some reason.*


----------



## badger2 (Aug 12, 2019)

12 Aug 2019


----------

